# makes it easy to get photos this way...



## 37fleetwood (Sep 8, 2013)

easy way to get rid of those pesky vintage girls frames that tend to just hang around I suppose...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HIAWATHA-BICYCLE-REAR-FENDER-RACK-SUPER-DELUXE-RAT-ROD-BIKE-/370893948271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565b00856f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HIAWATHA-BICYCLE-SPRINGER-FORK-FENDER-NECK-SUPER-DELUXE-RAT-BIKE-/370893944815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item565b0077ef


----------



## vincev (Sep 8, 2013)

that is a shame.plus you have to pay more to ship the extra weight.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the same guy who parted the girls X-53 & Roadmaster in the same manner recently.  I would not buy squat from this guy no matter how bad I needed something.  He is a Lazy IDIOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 8, 2013)

Woow this guy is clown and a Butcher!!


----------



## TammyN (Sep 8, 2013)

*Yikes.*

That's murder.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 8, 2013)

to be fair, most of us wouldn't take the frame for the price of shipping.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 8, 2013)

You still have to pay for shipping half the frame.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> to be fair, most of us wouldn't take the frame for the price of shipping.




No but I'm sure someone may have been interested in those bikes whole. I'm still looking for a girls '53 or earlier Luxury Liner or similar e.g. WF Super, Hiawatha, etc... with shockmaster, tank, rack, headlight. Would consider project if price was right but must be complete. V/r Shawn


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 9, 2013)

*Girls frames*

I had two bare frames like that at Memory Lane. Couldn't $15 a piece for them.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 9, 2013)

I emailed him... His response was funny to say the least....rambled on about without him we couldn't get the rare parts for our bikes yada yada yada


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 9, 2013)

*Girls bikes-what a shame to cut a bike up!*

I have sold many a girls bikes as step thru
frames for us old codgers! 
It is difficult for seniors who ride to get 
their leg over the saddle. 
And I sold my last repainted girls Schwinn
B 6 to a man for his wife at Ann Arbor.
There is a market out there for girls bikes.
Been there done that!
Wes


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2013)

I sold 3 solid ladies Schwinn frames in various states of disrepair that I got in a craigslist lot last year for $5 each at a local swap. Someone will get some use out of them and I paid for lunch!

Wes, did you buy them?





fatbar said:


> I emailed him... His response was funny to say the least....rambled on about without him we couldn't get the rare parts for our bikes yada yada yada


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 9, 2013)

funniest part, is that this was a Hiawatha Deluxe Chippewa, the counterpart to the Western Flyer "Super" it was probably worth $1500 as a complete bike, now he'll get a few hundred.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 9, 2013)

These are what Scott makes his Safety Streamline bikes out of.......

: )


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 9, 2013)

These are what Scott makes his Safety Streamline frames out of.......

: )


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

*frame*

I traded my last girl's frame for a new t-shirt after I took off all the other parts.


----------

